# Plug and Socket Costume Help



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Switch it around and you wear the male end, hubby wears the receptacle.
Ditch the typical 120 and go with a 240 setup instead.
Or, use a GFCI receptacle.
As for materials, all you really need is some felt cut to the shape of the receptacle and you could just glue it to a shirt/pants/dress/etc.
The plug could just be a piece of foam on the underside, foam for the prongs covered with a shiny material, then wrap up all the loose ends and maybe just have it tie around the back.


----------



## jadenwalker (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it would be cool and funny if your husband had a USB cord instead of a plug, and you had the USB port.
Like this :


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Sheets of thin foam is really easy to work with. You can layer it to any shape you want.


----------

